# Portugal



## gabrielleitao

Hey everybody! 
I'm Gabriel from Portugal. Anyone here from Portugal?
:tumbleweed:
Am I alone? 

:newbie:


----------



## Cookies

Welcome along to the madness Gabriel. 

I'd 've interested to know what your wash routine is in such a warm climate. 

Cheers. 

Cooks


----------



## Tuddie

Welcome Gabriel, where Do you live in Portugal my friend?


----------



## jpmartinho78

Hi Gabriel. João here so...you´re not alone.

Abraço


----------

